# Votan oder Thor -  Wieso Kiddy-Server?



## Synti (19. September 2009)

Irgendwie gehen in den Foren die Gerüchte um, das Thor eher ein Kiddy-Server wird.
Vielleicht hab ich da was verpaßt, aber wie kommt man darauf? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aldaria (19. September 2009)

Synti schrieb:


> Irgendwie gehen in den Foren die Gerüchte um, das Thor eher ein Kiddy-Server wird.
> Vielleicht hab ich da was verpaßt, aber wie kommt man darauf?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Gute Frage, aber bin eh wo anderst zuhause  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schmokk (19. September 2009)

Synti schrieb:


> Irgendwie gehen in den Foren die Gerüchte um, das Thor eher ein Kiddy-Server wird.
> Vielleicht hab ich da was verpaßt, aber wie kommt man darauf?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Weil alle kleinen Kinder die bösen Asmos auf dem ultra fies klingenden Thor Server spielen wollen.. War doch leicht vorauszusehen.


----------



## Thunderphönix (19. September 2009)

Balder ist der inoffizielle RP-Server
Kromede --> spielen net soviele
Votan --> wird vorraussichtlich 2.vollster Server
Thor --> wird vorraussichtlich 1.vollster Server

Was wiederrum dafür spricht das auf Votan und Thor mehr Kiddys rumlaufen


----------



## Kizna (19. September 2009)

Hmm warum Kiddy Server? Nunja weil ein großer Teil der Buffed und OW Community auf diesen Servern spielt und man bei manchen Beiträgen hier tatsächlich die Frage über das Alter des Gegenüber stellt.


----------



## ensy (19. September 2009)

diese kids gibt es überall wo volle server vorhanden sind.... je mehr leute auf den server sind desto geringer ist die hemmschwelle das heisst beleidigungen sind dan normal vorallem wen man sich hinter twinks versteckt.... also wirst du auf beiden servern so kids finden


----------



## Rokkarion (19. September 2009)

Es gibt keine Kiddy-Server, das ist Bullshit. Nur vom Namen her auf die Population zu schließen ist einfach mental bissel platt gedacht.

Viel mehr würd ich sagen das Voten von den Gilden her die Championsleague ist und der Rest spielt halt auf.. naja, 2. Liga wär zu hart aber... egal.


----------



## Grimmjow19 (19. September 2009)

Rokkarion schrieb:


> Es gibt keine Kiddy-Server, das ist Bullshit. Nur vom Namen her auf die Population zu schließen ist einfach mental bissel platt gedacht.
> 
> Viel mehr würd ich sagen das Voten von den Gilden her die Championsleague ist und der Rest spielt halt auf.. naja, 2. Liga wär zu hart aber... egal.



Votan Championsleague
Thor UEFA Cup
Rest: Kreisliga 

?


----------



## Thunderphönix (19. September 2009)

Grimmjow19 schrieb:


> Votan Championsleague
> Thor UEFA Cup
> Rest: Kreisliga
> 
> ?



Hust,hab gehört UEFA Cup heißt jetzt Europa League,um es internationaler zu machen


----------



## Synti (19. September 2009)

Rokkarion schrieb:


> Es gibt keine Kiddy-Server, das ist Bullshit. Nur vom Namen her auf die Population zu schließen ist einfach mental bissel platt gedacht.
> 
> Viel mehr würd ich sagen das Voten von den Gilden her die Championsleague ist und der Rest spielt halt auf.. naja, 2. Liga wär zu hart aber... egal.




Wenn Votan die Championsleaque ist, ist dann Votan nicht der Kiddy-Server? Rennen dann nicht alle Kiddys zu Votan?


----------



## Grimmjow19 (19. September 2009)

Thunderphönix schrieb:


> Hust,hab gehört UEFA Cup heißt jetzt Europa League,um es internationaler zu machen



k.a interessiere mich seit 2 jahren nich mehr für fussball :x


----------



## Rokkarion (19. September 2009)

"...Wenn Votan die Championsleaque ist, ist dann Votan nicht der Kiddy-Server? Rennen dann nicht alle Kiddys zu Votan?..."

Wenn mann intellektuell nicht ganz auf der Höhe ist, dann könnte mann das denken, ja.


----------



## franzmann (19. September 2009)

da drüber zu spekulieren ist schwachsinn denn nach dem freimonat werden die meisten wowkids wieder zu ihren geliebten wow gehen also was solls 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



mfg


----------



## pbast6 (19. September 2009)

Dann bleiben die Kiddys aber net lange wen se auf Champions League Niveau Spielen wollen und es net können werden sie "absteigen", mit den Beispiel aus dem Treade.
Find die Idee eigentlich ganz lustig. 
Gabs doch auch bei dem Spiel das nicht genannt werden darf, ein Realmpool der sehr hohes Niveau hatte.


----------



## ensy (19. September 2009)

Rokkarion schrieb:


> Viel mehr würd ich sagen das Voten von den Gilden her die Championsleague ist und der Rest spielt halt auf.. naja, 2. Liga wär zu hart aber... egal.





wer so einen müll von sich lässt kann man schonmal votan einen kiddy server stempel abdrücken!!!


----------



## Synti (19. September 2009)

Rokkarion schrieb:


> "...Wenn Votan die Championsleaque ist, ist dann Votan nicht der Kiddy-Server? Rennen dann nicht alle Kiddys zu Votan?..."
> 
> Wenn mann intellektuell nicht ganz auf der Höhe ist, dann könnte mann das denken, ja.





Dir ist schon klar, daß ich etwas auf die Schippe nehmen möchte oder?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nàrdinel (19. September 2009)

Ich weiss von vielen die auf Kromede spielen wollen.... so btw. 
Ist glaube ich ziemlich schnulle. Auf Votan und Thor kann man inzwischen eh keine Asmos mehr machen.     


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  (Ich wollte auf Votan und musst auf Kromede umschwenken.)

Und Server mit irgendwelchen Ligen zu vergleichen noch bevor es offiziell angefangen hat ist auch iwie platt gedacht oder nicht?


----------



## Rokkarion (19. September 2009)

Synti schrieb:


> Dir ist schon klar, daß ich etwas auf die Schippe nehmen möchte oder?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich doch auch, nehme das alles eh net zu ernst. 

"..Und Server mit irgendwelchen Ligen zu vergleichen noch bevor es offiziell angefangen hat ist auch iwie platt gedacht oder nicht?.."

Deswegen hab ich extra geschrieben "von den Namen der Gilden her". Labern koennen die alle aber erst in ein paar Monaten wird sich zeigen was Sache ist.


----------



## joekay (19. September 2009)

Es gibt keine Kiddy-Server, nur eine Kiddy-Fraktion.


----------



## Kizna (19. September 2009)

joekay schrieb:


> Es gibt keine Kiddy-Server, nur eine Kiddy-Fraktion.



Lächerliche Behauptung. Bloss weil die meisten Leute diese Emo Vampire spielen wolen sollen sie gleich Kiddy sein?


----------



## joekay (19. September 2009)

Kizna schrieb:


> Lächerliche Behauptung. Bloss weil die meisten Leute diese Emo Vampire spielen wolen sollen sie gleich Kiddy sein?



Ja! Betrifft natürlich nicht alle aber die Masse.


----------



## Kizna (19. September 2009)

joekay schrieb:


> Ja! Betrifft natürlich nicht alle aber die Masse.



Gut heist also weil ich Elyos spiele bin ich erwachsener als die Asmodier Spieler?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Was ich davon halte sag ich einfach mal nicht. Wir wollen keine Vergleiche mit dem Spiel mit den drei bösen Buchstaben machen.


----------



## Grimmjow19 (19. September 2009)

Kizna schrieb:


> Gut heist also weil ich Elyos spiele bin ich erwachsener als die Asmodier Spieler?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



ne das heißt nur das du dir deine arschbacken rasierst


----------



## joekay (19. September 2009)

Kizna schrieb:


> Gut heist also weil ich Elyos spiele bin ich erwachsener als die Asmodier Spieler?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Frag dich selber was ein 12 jähriger lieber spielt. Einen Vampir oder einen Engel? Asmodier sind ohne Zweifel die "coolere" Fraktion. Dazu kommt, dass Asmodier wohl überall in Überzahl sein werden. Elyos spielen somit hauptsächlich Leute, die nicht den einfachen Weg gehen wollen. Das ist keine Eigenschaft, die ich einem 12-jährigen zutraue.


----------



## Kizna (19. September 2009)

joekay schrieb:


> Frag dich selber was ein 12 jähriger lieber spielt. Einen Vampir oder einen Engel?



Na gut seitdem ich Biss gelesen habe mag ich zwar auch Vampiere aber du hast schon irgendwie recht.

An Grimjow: Na und was dagegen?


----------



## Grimmjow19 (19. September 2009)

Kizna schrieb:


> Na gut seitdem ich Biss gelesen habe mag ich zwar auch Vampiere aber du hast schon irgendwie recht.
> 
> An Grimjow: Na und was dagegen?



nope
aber im knast sind rasierte ärsche meistens die zielscheibe :x


----------



## Skyler93 (19. September 2009)

Grimmjow19 schrieb:


> nope
> aber im knast sind rasierte ärsche meistens die zielscheibe :x



da hat wer Erfahrungen gesammelt.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Niburu (19. September 2009)

Thor/Votan werden wohl die vollsten werden. Auf Votan scheinen sich aber jetzt schon viele Gilden anzusiedeln und da die meisten Spieler die sich schlecht benehmen in pseudo Elitären Gilden rumrennen wird Votan wohl manchmal etwas mehr seltsame wisper und regio chats erleben als die anderen Server :-D


----------



## UnDead_Destroyer (19. September 2009)

joekay schrieb:


> Frag dich selber was ein 12 jähriger lieber spielt. Einen Vampir oder einen Engel? Asmodier sind ohne Zweifel die "coolere" Fraktion. Dazu kommt, dass Asmodier wohl überall in Überzahl sein werden. Elyos spielen somit hauptsächlich Leute, die nicht den einfachen Weg gehen wollen. Das ist keine Eigenschaft, die ich einem 12-jährigen zutraue.



Es sind keine Vampire >_<
Asmos haben keine Fangzähne
Brauchen kein Blut
Vampire haben keine Schwänze am Rücken oder Klauen...
Eher sind Asmos werwesen... Aber vampire sind definitiv was anderes...

Klar sind die bösen mal wieder "cooler", aber dann gibts auch wieder die jenigen kleinen, die die Schwänze und krallen totaaal doof finden und dann elyos zocken...
Glaub ich jedenfalls... Sollte es keine ~12-Jährigen geben die Asmos doof finden... Schlecht ...^^


----------



## FallenAngel88 (19. September 2009)

welcher server ein so genannter "kiddy" server wird kann man erst sagen wenn das spiel gestartet ist..und zum thema kiddy fraktion asmodier: größter schwachsinn überhaupt. bei w.. wird behauptet das allys kiddys sind und das ist nicht die böse fraktion.


----------



## Synti (19. September 2009)

ich habe auch gehört das viele "progilden" die von wow kommen und horde-seite gespielt haben
nun die Elyos-Fraktion nehmen.

*Summasummarum: *
die meisten gamer <14 jahre spielen also asmo.
da dort aber keine pros spielen, ist die Asmo-fraktion also die kiddy-fraktion.

die wirklich coolen und >14 jahre spielen die elyos-fraktion.

aber die >18 jährigen, schnallen das thor der "ober-kiddy-server" ist (wegen dem bedrohlichen namen)
ergo gehen die auf Votan.

wichtig die gruppe >25jährigen..
die sind ganz oben (gedanklich) die sagen sich nämlich auf beiden servern hängen die kids rum
ergo gehen sie auf Kromede und um auf ganz sicher zu gehen, nehmen sie die elyos-fraktion! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grimmjow19 (19. September 2009)

FallenAngel88 schrieb:


> welcher server ein so genannter "kiddy" server wird kann man erst sagen wenn das spiel gestartet ist..und zum thema kiddy fraktion asmodier: größter schwachsinn überhaupt. bei w.. wird behauptet das allys kiddys sind und das ist nicht die böse fraktion.



dank den weiblichen blutelfen sind alle kiddys von den n811 weggekommen


----------



## FallenAngel88 (19. September 2009)

Synti schrieb:


> ich habe auch gehört das viele "progilden" die von wow kommen und horde-seite gespielt haben
> nun die Elyos-Fraktion nehmen.
> 
> *Summasummarum: *
> ...




du solltest dir mal selber zuhören mister-ober-psyschologe.....


----------



## Thunderphönix (19. September 2009)

Btw kann man eigentlich diesen Schweif der da hinten dran ist,auch irgendwie ausblenden oder entfernen,find das nämlich störend


----------



## Kizna (19. September 2009)

Synti schrieb:


> wichtig die gruppe >25jährigen..
> die sind ganz oben (gedanklich) die sagen sich nämlich auf beiden servern hängen die kids rum
> ergo gehen sie auf Kromede und um auf ganz sicher zu gehen, nehmen sie die elyos-fraktion!



Na dann ist es ja gut, dass ich auf Kromede bin  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grimmjow19 (19. September 2009)

Thunderphönix schrieb:


> Btw kann man eigentlich diesen Schweif der da hinten dran ist,auch irgendwie ausblenden oder entfernen,find das nämlich störend



mit 1.7 kann mans abrasieren :x


----------



## Synti (19. September 2009)

FallenAngel88 schrieb:


> du solltest dir mal selber zuhören mister-ober-psyschologe.....




du bist ja nur sauer, weil du es nicht erkannt hast 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Healor (19. September 2009)

Synti schrieb:


> wichtig die gruppe >25jährigen..
> die sind ganz oben (gedanklich) die sagen sich nämlich auf beiden servern hängen die kids rum
> ergo gehen sie auf Kromede und um auf ganz sicher zu gehen, nehmen sie die elyos-fraktion!
> 
> ...



Also ich bin auf Votan und spiele Elyos. Denke am anfang ist es ziemlich wurscht auf welchem Server man ist. Die Kids werden überall rumlaufen... Weil Thor so "bedrohlich" klingt und deshalb die ganzen kleinen hier rumlaufen halte ich für ein gerücht. Abwarten und Tee trinken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das balanced sich von ganz von alleine da viele wieder aufhören werden. Wenn die neue WoW Erweiterung kommt werden viele wieder bei WoW reinschaun. Wenn das AoC Addon kommt werden auch da wieder viele reaktivieren (mich eingeschlossen).

Machen wir uns also keinen Stress. Bringt eh nichts da wir noch nicht mal einloggen können.


----------



## palma (19. September 2009)

Rokkarion schrieb:


> Es gibt keine Kiddy-Server, das ist Bullshit. Nur vom Namen her auf die Population zu schließen ist einfach mental bissel platt gedacht.
> 
> Viel mehr würd ich sagen das Voten von den Gilden her die Championsleague ist und der Rest spielt halt auf.. naja, 2. Liga wär zu hart aber... egal.



Und welche "Top-Gilden" (wenn man das vor Release überhaupt so nennen kann) spielen dort, dass man sich sowas von abhebt?


----------



## Trish09 (19. September 2009)

Wie lächerlich nach dem Namen des Servers zu gehen weil es sich "cool" oder "bedrohlich" anhört...
Der Großteil der Spieler geht auf bevölkerten Servern weil da einfach mehr los sein wird...vorallem PvP Spieler..
Das Wort Kiddy auf unter 14jährige o. ä. zu beziehen is reiner Schwachsinn, mal so btw...


----------



## pbast6 (19. September 2009)

Wie definiert ihr eigentlich Kiddy?
WÜrd mich mal interresieren, weil immer mit dem Wort umher geschmissen wird.


----------



## Synti (19. September 2009)

pbast6 schrieb:


> Wie definiert ihr eigentlich Kiddy?
> WÜrd mich mal interresieren, weil immer mit dem Wort umher geschmissen wird.




sehr gute frage...


----------



## Niburu (19. September 2009)

unsoziales verhalten/schlechtes benehmen seinen mitspielern gegenüber da man ja anonym im i-net ist


----------



## Virthu (19. September 2009)

lustige theorien. wenn votan *jetzt* kein "kiddy"-server ist und dafür jeder asmo auf thor ein minderjähriges gör, was passiert wohl, wenn die thor asmos plötzlich auf die idee kommen, mal die andere seite anzutesten? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 sie werden sich bestimmt nicht mit den "hinterwäldlern" von baldur oder kromede zufrieden geben, sondern wählen den "kuhlen" server mit den "pros"(auch wenn nur selbsternannt).


----------



## Sin (19. September 2009)

Hat der Thread eigentlich einen tieferen Sinn?


----------



## Synti (19. September 2009)

Niburu schrieb:


> unsoziales verhalten/schlechtes benehmen seinen mitspielern gegenüber da man ja anonym im i-net ist




dann wäre ja votan keine gute wahl. da läuft ja die championgsleaque rum und die sind bestimmt nicht nett zu den 
"normalos"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

(ist ein scherzl)


----------



## FallenAngel88 (19. September 2009)

Niburu schrieb:


> unsoziales verhalten/schlechtes benehmen seinen mitspielern gegenüber da man ja anonym im i-net ist



ah ja und das trifft natürlich auf kinder zu (kiddy = kind) ich kenne mehr asoziale erwachsene als kinder (mal von den berliner ghetto türken etc abgesehen)


----------



## Grimmjow19 (19. September 2009)

kiddys sind immernoch besser als jugendliche(ubahn münchen) oder erwachsene pädophile

edit: @ fallenangel /Sign :>


----------



## Skyler93 (19. September 2009)

FallenAngel88 schrieb:


> ah ja und das trifft natürlich auf kinder zu (kiddy = kind) ich kenne mehr asoziale erwachsene als kinder (mal von den berliner ghetto türken etc abgesehen)



Kiddy heist nicht gleich Kind.....
xD und so nebenbei bin Türke xD
(Ich kenn diese Besagten "Ghetto Berlin Türken" , da sind wirklich mehr als genug idioten vorhanden......)
trotzdem, ich kenn leute die mit 37 noch "Kiddys" sind,...
Ab, und zu mal ein Kindisches verhalten ist meinetwegen okay, aber dauernd geht jeden tierisch aufn Sack^^


----------



## Synti (19. September 2009)

ich habe sicherhaltshalber einen char auf thor und votan kreiert..


----------



## FallenAngel88 (19. September 2009)

Skyler93 schrieb:


> Kiddy heist nicht gleich Kind.....
> xD und so nebenbei bin Türke xD
> trotzdem, ich kenn leute die mit 37 noch "Kiddys" sind,...
> Ab, und zu mal ein Kindisches verhalten ist meinetwegen okay, aber dauernd geht jeden tierisch aufn Sack^^



da muss ich dich enttäuschen kiddy beteutet kind. nur weil du das wort im falschen Zusammenhang benutzt ändert sich nicht seine bedeutung. und (fühl dich nicht persönlich angegriffen) mich regt es mehr auf wenn leute in einem post 5 mal xD und 6 mal lol benutzen als wenn sie sich albern verhalten. wobei dieses xD und lol ja eigentlich zu diesem albernen verhalten dazu gehört


----------



## Skyler93 (19. September 2009)

Synti schrieb:


> ich habe sicherhaltshalber einen char auf thor und votan kreiert..



asmo oder elyos?


----------



## Synti (19. September 2009)

Skyler93 schrieb:


> asmo oder elyos?




elyos (natürlich)


----------



## Skyler93 (19. September 2009)

FallenAngel88 schrieb:


> da muss ich dich enttäuschen kiddy beteutet kind. nur weil du das wort im falschen Zusammenhang benutzt ändert sich nicht seine bedeutung. und (fühl dich nicht persönlich angegriffen) mich regt es mehr auf wenn leute in einem post 5 mal xD und 6 mal lol benutzen als wenn sie sich albern verhalten. wobei dieses xD und lol ja eigentlich zu diesem albernen verhalten dazu gehört



Bin halt ab und zu albern, naja wurde schon in einen anderen Thread diskutiert was Kiddy bedeutet... 
und ja dieses xD muss ich mir echt abgewöhnen....... da hats bei mir mit ICQ und so falsches angewöhnt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aranai (19. September 2009)

Sin schrieb:


> Hat der Thread eigentlich einen tieferen Sinn?



Kurz und knapp: Nein.

Aber ich finds verdammt interessant. Ich spiel Elyos auf Thor, bin ich nun nicht bei den Champions? OH nohws! 
Ich verspühre genau 0 Neid gegenüber der Votan Fraktion. Wieso auch? Ich werd meinen Spaß auf Thor haben, sollen sich die anderen doch auffe Köpfe hauen.
Und wenn im Abyss auf Thor ehe nur "Kiddys" (was fürn Wort) rumlaufen werden, dann freut michs um so mehr, da ich eig. ehe nur Gruppnpvp betreibe.


----------



## Niburu (19. September 2009)

Genau wie ein noob nicht immer ein neuling ist sondern ein erfahrener Spieler der sich dumm angestellt hat ist kiddy wohl als universal Begriff zu deuten. Das können meinetwegen auch über 20 Jährige sein (meistens sind dies auch).


----------



## Aldaria (19. September 2009)

Synti schrieb:


> wichtig die gruppe >25jährigen..
> die sind ganz oben (gedanklich) die sagen sich nämlich auf beiden servern hängen die kids rum
> ergo gehen sie auf Kromede und um auf ganz sicher zu gehen, nehmen sie die elyos-fraktion!
> 
> ...



Kichert unsere Gilde spielt elyos und ist grösstenteils über ü25  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zufälle gibt es  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Synti (19. September 2009)

Aranai schrieb:


> Kurz und knapp: Nein.
> 
> Aber ich finds verdammt interessant. Ich spiel Elyos auf Thor, bin ich nun nicht bei den Champions? OH nohws!
> Ich verspühre genau 0 Neid gegenüber der Votan Fraktion. Wieso auch? Ich werd meinen Spaß auf Thor haben, sollen sich die anderen doch auffe Köpfe hauen.
> Und wenn im Abyss auf Thor ehe nur "Kiddys" (was fürn Wort) rumlaufen werden, dann freut michs um so mehr, da ich eig. ehe nur Gruppnpvp betreibe.




die überlegung ist nicht schlecht und sicher haben die null heiler... nur gladis und böse schurken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FallenAngel88 (19. September 2009)

Aranai schrieb:


> Kurz und knapp: Nein.
> 
> Aber ich finds verdammt interessant. Ich spiel Elyos auf Thor, bin ich nun nicht bei den Champions? OH nohws!
> Ich verspühre genau 0 Neid gegenüber der Votan Fraktion. Wieso auch? Ich werd meinen Spaß auf Thor haben, sollen sich die anderen doch auffe Köpfe hauen.
> Und wenn im Abyss auf Thor ehe nur "Kiddys" (was fürn Wort) rumlaufen werden, dann freut michs um so mehr, da ich eig. ehe nur Gruppnpvp betreibe.



das mit den champions ist ein irrglaube der sich im laufe des threads hier verbreitet hat. manch leute meinen nur weil da am meißten gilden sind (was nicht bewiesen ist) und von diesen viele aus W.. kommen sind sie gut. dabei ist es grade auf servern wo wenig los ist schwerer sich im pvp durchzusetzen.


----------



## Stancer (19. September 2009)

Also soweit ich gehört habe sollen auf Votan ne Menge Progamer Gilden spielen und die haben meisten immer nen Haufen Möchtegern-Progamer im Rücken oder anders ausgedrückt ... nen Haufen Kiddys !

Thor : Name klingt so "HEFTIG" da ist automatisch nen hoher Kiddyanteil

Balder : inoffizeller RP-Server also auch nen Haufen Idioten, die davon Leben anderen ihr Spielerlebnis zu zerstören und die ernsthaften RP-Spieler zu ärgern = hoher Kiddyanteil

Bleibt nur Kromede 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aranai (19. September 2009)

Synti schrieb:


> die überlegung ist nicht schlecht und sicher haben die null heiler... nur gladis und böse schurken
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Das währe Wunschdenken. Bestimmt hat die Asmo Fraktion auf Thor genauso Stammgruppen wie die Elyos Fraktion.
Doch (was mich eig. nicht wundert) ist Asmo auf jedem Server in Überzahl und deshalb ist es viel wahrscheinlicher auf Randoms zu treffen als auf eine eingespielte Scharr von Spielern.

So erstmal was essen gehen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mookie (19. September 2009)

Aldaria schrieb:


> Kichert unsere Gilde spielt elyos und ist grösstenteils über ü25
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Dito! Und auch noch Kromede! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zatari89 (19. September 2009)

buffed community ~ mehr braucht man nicht sagen. wie sich manche hier verhalten, trotz ihres alters...

den ruf hat buffed aber schon ne ganze weile weg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grimmjow19 (19. September 2009)

Stancer schrieb:


> Also soweit ich gehört habe sollen auf Votan ne Menge Progamer Gilden spielen und die haben meisten immer nen Haufen Möchtegern-Progamer im Rücken oder anders ausgedrückt ... nen Haufen Kiddys !



nen haufen fanboys 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Frostwolf extremer Kiddy Server
warum?
Affenjungs INC und viele Fanyboys
oder?


----------



## FallenAngel88 (19. September 2009)

wenn ich das mit dem dauernden kiddy höre... kiddy ist ein wort das von grade 18 jährigen erfunden wurde die sich jetzt ja sooo erwachsen fühlen und damit 12-15 jährige "beleidigen"


----------



## Mookie (19. September 2009)

FallenAngel88 schrieb:


> wenn ich das mit dem dauernden kiddy höre... kiddy ist ein wort das von grade 18 jährigen erfunden wurde die sich jetzt ja sooo erwachsen fühlen und damit 12-15 jährige "beleidigen"



So ein schwachsinn Kiddy ist MMO Bereich schon lange kein Begriff mehr für wirkliche "Kinder" sonder so werden einfach Leute genannt die ein kindliches Verhalten an den Tag legen.

Ähnlich ist es mit dem Wort noob was ja bekanntlich von newbie kommt also Neueinsteiger/Anfänger und wenn man schon ewig ein Highlvl char hat und iwann mal nen Fehler macht und die Grp zb. zum wipen bringt = noob - Ist man deswegen dann auch ein Anfänger?


----------



## Terrorsatan (19. September 2009)

Ich spiel da, wo meine Gilde sich einschreibt.
Hoffentlich mit vielen Asmos, die man im Abyss schön schnetzeln kann ;D


----------



## FallenAngel88 (19. September 2009)

Mookie schrieb:


> So ein schwachsinn Kiddy ist MMO Bereich schon lange kein Begriff mehr für wirkliche "Kinder" sonder so werden einfach Leute genannt die ein kindliches Verhalten an den Tag legen.
> 
> Ähnlich ist es mit dem Wort noob was ja bekanntlich von newbie kommt also Neueinsteiger/Anfänger und wenn man schon ewig ein Highlvl char hat und iwann mal nen Fehler macht und die Grp zb. zum wipen bringt = noob - Ist man deswegen dann auch ein Anfänger?



nein aber er verhält sich wie einer....und dein erster satz widerspricht sich selbst.....


----------



## Collectorlegend (19. September 2009)

mir ist es erhlichge sagt egal wieviel kiddys auf welchen Servern und in welcher Rasse unterwegs sind.Ich hab mir nen Asmodier erstell weil mir das in der ersten CB bei den Elyos zu bunt und grell war,außerdem Spiel ich lieber auf der guten Seite;Elyos sind ja eigendlich die "bösen" weil sie für die Zerstörung der Welt verantwortlich sind.Thor hab ich als Server gwählt weil ich in der OB drauf gespielt hab und man dort evtl wieder Leute trifft die man kennt,außerdem haben sich dort 2-3 Gilden angesiedelt die mich am ehesten angesprochen haben.
Und für lästige Chat Spammer gibts ja schließlich auch die Ignor Liste...


----------



## Stancer (19. September 2009)

Die grössten Kiddys sind meistens eh diejenigen, die das Wort "Kiddy" benutzen

Ich hab in keinem MMORPG bisher dieses Wort benutzt. Wenn sich jemand auf Kindergarten-Niveau verhält fallen mir da wesentlich bessere Worte zu ein.


----------



## Heldentod1 (19. September 2009)

Stancer schrieb:


> Die grössten Kiddys sind meistens eh diejenigen, die das Wort "Kiddy" benutzen
> 
> Ich hab in keinem MMORPG bisher dieses Wort benutzt. Wenn sich jemand auf Kindergarten-Niveau verhält fallen mir da wesentlich bessere Worte zu ein.



auch kürzere^^?


----------



## Mookie (19. September 2009)

FallenAngel88 schrieb:


> nein aber er verhält sich wie einer....und dein erster satz widerspricht sich selbst.....



Ja eben zwischen Verhalten und einer sein ist ein unterschied, aber wenn du das net rallst dann ist des halt so.


----------



## Atlantus (19. September 2009)

joekay schrieb:


> Frag dich selber was ein 12 jähriger lieber spielt. Einen Vampir oder einen Engel? Asmodier sind ohne Zweifel die "coolere" Fraktion. Dazu kommt, dass Asmodier wohl überall in Überzahl sein werden. Elyos spielen somit hauptsächlich Leute, die nicht den einfachen Weg gehen wollen. Das ist keine Eigenschaft, die ich einem 12-jährigen zutraue.



Ehm ja ^^...

bei soetwas muss ich unbedingt antworten xD

Um es mal mit der Fraktion zu vergleichen, Vampir = Böse ~ Horde, Asmodier | Engel = Gut ~ Alliance, Elyos.
(nur zum vergleich) Ich Spielte WoW am anfang auf 4 verscheidene Server und was ich so mitbekommen hab und auch damals in WoW gehört habe war es ca. so Horde 30% kiddys, allis 45%kiddys (muss nicht überall so sein, sag ich ja auch nicht aber auf den 4 server war es so), 
es fängt genauso an wie in WoW ~ Horde Spieler: IHHH ein alli kill die sau!!, Alli Spieler: son hässlicher hordi typ mach den noob platt !

Um es mit den worten eines freundes zu sagen "Ich Spiele nicht die Bösen" oder "Ich Spiele nicht die Hässlichen typen"

nur mal so btw. ^_-


----------



## Neneko89 (19. September 2009)

Atlantus schrieb:


> Ehm ja ^^...
> 
> bei soetwas muss ich unbedingt antworten xD
> 
> ...


Hier ist das was anderes. Die "Kiddys" nehmen die Asmodier weil sie cooler wirken. Das ist mit WoW nicht zu vergleichen. Hier könnte man eher die Elyos mit der Horde un die Asmodae mit der Allianz vergleichen, wenn man denn so einen Vergleich anstrebt.

Ich persönlich spiele Elyos auf Kromede. Denke das wirdn kleiner ruhiger Server. Wenn die "Progamer" schlau sind gehen sie auf den Server weil aufgrund der niedrigeren Spielerzahl die lags kleiner ausfallen und man schneller im Content vorankommt. Das wäre meine Meinung dazu.


----------



## Syniera (19. September 2009)

/sign @ Stancer
Ich verstehe diese "Krise" irgendwie nicht. Es war doch abzusehen, dass viele auf diese beiden Server gehen. Wenn ihr auch eine solche Wahl getroffen habt, ist es doch in Ordnung. Wartet erst einmal den Sonntag, oder besser Montag ab und dann werdet ihr soch sehen, wie die Leute da sind. Einige werdet ihr ganz nett finden andere wiederum...ähhh..nicht (um es nett auszudrücken). Es wird auch auf Kromede Leute geben, auf die man so gar nicht kann, aber man ist ja nicht gezwungen mit denen zu spielen.
Ebenso bedeutet es nicht, dass DIE beiden Server die besten sind, nur weil viele Legionen sich dort ansiedeln. Wie ich schon so oft gesagt habe: Erzählen kann man viel, ert einmal schaun, ob die Legionen auch das halten können, was sie versprechen. Auf den anderen beiden Servern wird es auch gute Legionen geben und ob z.B. auf Thor eine besser ist, ist mir relativ egal, ist ja nicht mein Server.
Und mit besser meine ich jetzt nicht, dass von den Membern verlangt wird 24/7 zu spielen oder sonstiges, sondern ich spreche hier von einem wirklich guten Klima, einer sehr guten Oragnisation und gesunde Motivation der Legionäre.

Kurz gesagt: Steht doch zu dem Server, den ihr euch gewählt habt, irgendeinen Grund muss es ja dafür geben. Habt Spass und übertreibt es nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kizna (19. September 2009)

Neneko89 schrieb:


> Ich persönlich spiele Elyos auf Kromede. Denke das wirdn kleiner ruhiger Server. Wenn die "Progamer" schlau sind gehen sie auf den Server weil aufgrund der niedrigeren Spielerzahl die lags kleiner ausfallen und man schneller im Content vorankommt. Das wäre meine Meinung dazu.



Man kann sich keine Asmos mehr auf Kromode erstellen. Soviel zu dem ruhigen Server  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Neneko89 (19. September 2009)

Kizna schrieb:


> Man kann sich keine Asmos mehr auf Kromode erstellen. Soviel zu dem ruhigen Server
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Das muss ja nicht heißen das viele Leute da spielen, sondern eher nur das prozentual die Asmodae weit über den Elyos liegen. Die ganzen Leute die auf den andren Servern keine Asmodae mehr erstellen konnten sind nu auf Kromede ausgewichen...


----------



## Atlantus (19. September 2009)

Neneko89 schrieb:


> Hier ist das was anderes. Die "Kiddys" nehmen die Asmodier weil sie cooler wirken. Das ist mit WoW nicht zu vergleichen. Hier könnte man eher die Elyos mit der Horde un die Asmodae mit der Allianz vergleichen, wenn man denn so einen Vergleich anstrebt.
> 
> *Ich persönlich spiele Elyos auf Kromede. Denke das wirdn kleiner ruhiger Server. Wenn die "Progamer" schlau sind gehen sie auf den Server weil aufgrund der niedrigeren Spielerzahl die lags kleiner ausfallen und man schneller im Content vorankommt. Das wäre meine Meinung dazu.*



Würde ich nicht zu laut sagen sonst ist der Server schneller voll als du glaubst xD.

Ich werde Asmodier Spieln bin 20 (vom verhälten eher 18~19 also immernoch knapp übern jugendlichen alter) bin ich deswegen jetzt auch ein Kiddy ? Also ich zumindest hab Amodier gewählt weil ich dem zustimme was die Asmodier damals gemacht haben als sie noch eine Rasse mit den Elyos waren. Zudem find ich auch das die besser aussehn, muss ich mich jetzt schämen weil ich ne Fraktion wähle die für mich im recht ist und dabei noch Cooler aussehn?

Wie viele sagten kann man das noch nicht sagen wie es sein wird da ja immernoch die Beta läuft (glaub ich xD).


----------



## Aranai (19. September 2009)

Leute, könnten wir mit den WoW vergleichen aufhören? Fast jeder von uns hat es gespielt und fast jeder kennt die Situationen dort. 
Allianz findet Horde doof und umgekehrt.
Wird hier auch nicht anders sein, aber die Asmodier wirken einfach "cooler". Besonders auf "Blood for Blood" bin ich doch ein bisschen neidisch. Wieso haben Elyos nicht so nen Spruch? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 Und ich muss Syniera zustimmen. Für mich steht immer noch Spaß im Vordergrung, was anderes bietet ein MM= einem auch nicht. ( Bis auf die wenigen richtigen! Progamern, die damit geld verdienen)
Und hoffentlich wird es keine News wie: "Legion XYZ hat Wordfirst bei Boss Bla Blub" geben. Obwohl, die Legion, die in Zukunft die große Feste im Abyss einnimmt verdient meinen Rspekt. Das ist echt ne Leistung.


----------



## Kizna (19. September 2009)

Neneko89 schrieb:


> Das muss ja nicht heißen das viele Leute da spielen, sondern eher nur das prozentual die Asmodae weit über den Elyos liegen. Die ganzen Leute die auf den andren Servern keine Asmodae mehr erstellen konnten sind nu auf Kromede ausgewichen...



Glaub mir, dort spielen viele Leute nur war es bisher ausgeglichen was Asmos und Elyos angeht. Nun können sich viele Spieler aber keinen Asmo auf Thor und Votan machen und sichern sich ihren Char auf Kromede. Eingentlich totaler Mist, da ich mir gut vorstellen kann, dass eben diese Leute sofort wieder auf Votan und Thor springen soweit dort Platz ist.


----------



## Stancer (19. September 2009)

Naja unsere Gilde spielt auch Asmo, obwohl ich für Elyos war. Werde nun aber auf Kromede Asmo spielen und auf Thor dann Elyos.

Elyos gefallen mir einfach besser


----------



## Syniera (19. September 2009)

Meine Wahl traf auch auf die Asmodier, da ich das Verhalten der "Elyos" damals einfach nciht nachvollziehen kann. Es ist ja schön und gut, wenn man "Frieden" schliessen will, aber irgendwann ist das Fass einfach voll. Zumal ich bezweifle, dass der elysische Weg erfolgreich gewesen wäre. Zudem gefällt mir die Art und Weise, wie die Asmodier (story- mäßig) mit einander umgehen.
Ob man mich jetzt ein "Kiddy" deswegen nennen will, überlasse ich jedem selbst. 
Gehe so langsam auf die *hust 30 zu und muss ehrlich zugeben, dass mir so eine Behauptung völlig am Allerwertesten vorbei geht. Und jetzt kommt mir nicht mit :"Das war ja auch nicht auf alle bezogen".
Wenn man wirklich nicht davon ausgehen würde, dass jeder Asmo- Spieler ein Kind (in welcher Weise auch immer) ist, dann würde man das anders ausdrücken. Selbst wenn man der Aussage, dass es ja auch Ausnahmen geben kann, ein klein wenig Platz einräumt, ansonsten jedoch so wettert wie ihr, erklärt man diese Einräumung faktisch für nichtig. Falls ihr das nicht in euren eigenen Posts erkennen können solltet, würde ich mir an eurer Stelle mal Gedanken über mich selbst machen.
Manche von euch sind einfach zu süß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dragaron (19. September 2009)

Keine Angst,

ich bin 34 Jahre alt und spiele auf Thor Elyos - ich zieh den Schnitt wieder hoch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

mfg


----------



## Syniera (19. September 2009)

Hihi 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grimmjow19 (19. September 2009)

ich bin 19 und zieh den schnitt wieder runter 

im very sorree




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reo_MC (19. September 2009)

Es gibt auf jedem Server Kiddys, genau so bei jeder Fraktion, nur die Dichte variiert sehr stark.

Ich freu mich auf jeden Fall, dass alle denken, die Asmodier wären die Bösen nur wegen dem Aussehen.
So kann ich die bösen Elyos spielen, und muss mir keine Gedanken drum machen, als Kiddy angeflamed zu werden, nur weil ich mal "bösgängsta"-Asmodier sein will 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




/edit: Da lege ich noch einen drauf Grimmjow - ich ziehe den Schnitt ganze 6 Jahre mehr als du runter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Synti (19. September 2009)

thor hin votan her...auf jedenfall freue ich mich wie ein schneekönig auf das game...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Feuerwirbel (19. September 2009)

Schmokk schrieb:


> Weil alle kleinen Kinder die bösen Asmos auf dem ultra fies klingenden Thor Server spielen wollen.



Ich weiß ja nicht was an Thor "böse" bzw "cool" klingt. Und mittlerweile sollte jeder wissen, dass es keine wirklichen "bösen" gibt...


----------



## Skyler93 (19. September 2009)

Feuerwirbel schrieb:


> Ich weiß ja nicht was an Thor "böse" bzw "cool" klingt. Und mittlerweile sollte jeder wissen, dass es keine wirklichen "bösen" gibt...



Böse gibts schon nur die Fraktion ist nicht böse 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Heldentod1 (19. September 2009)

Synti schrieb:


> thor hin votan her...auf jedenfall freue ich mich wie ein schneekönig auf das game...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Was ist ein Schneekönig??


----------



## Synti (19. September 2009)

Heldentod1 schrieb:


> Was ist ein Schneekönig??



keine ahnung, hört sich aber gut an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Flaschenpost (19. September 2009)

Ich hab mir jetzt nicht alles durchgelesen aber:

Proportional zur Server-Population, wird es immer und auf jedem Server mehr oder weniger sogenannte "Kiddies" geben (wobei das Alter meiner Definition nach zweitrangig ist) ^^

Edit: Boa, klingt das geschwollen naja, ihr wisst, was ich meine !  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Argolo (19. September 2009)

Wir haben uns auf Kromede mit der Gilde niedergelassen. Eigenartigerweise hat ein Namensfettern von unserer Gilde auch auf dem Server. Rage bei Elyos und inRage bei Asmodier. xD


----------



## Grüner Schami (19. September 2009)

ey isch schpiel auch voll krass auf thor weissu? isch bin auch krass 11 jahre alt unso, bushido is voll krasses ding alda 

xD

ne im ernst bin auch 18 und spiel auf Thor 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 nix da kiddy


----------



## Stancer (19. September 2009)

Naja Thor ist wohl für die meisten der bekannteste Gott. Die restlichen sagen wohl kaum jemanden etwas.
Und Thor ist ja bekannt als "krasser Muskelmann, der mit seinem Hammer alles platt haut"

Erinnert mich etwas an die Zeit an UO : Da gabs auch schon Kiddys die gerne richtig "krasse" Helden sein wollten. Ihr Erkennungsmerkmal war eigentlich der Umhang. Umhänge hatten in UO keinen wirklichen nutzen und so merkten vor allem die alten Hasen fix : Wer einen Umhang trägt = Free Kill, denn das waren meisten die Leute, die am meisten das Maul aufrissen aber PvP Technisch nix drauf hatten ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Oder wie war das ? "KEIN CAPE " 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kizna (19. September 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grüner schrieb:


> ey isch schpiel auch voll krass auf thor weissu? isch bin auch krass 11 jahre alt unso, bushido is voll krasses ding alda
> 
> xD
> 
> ...



.... kiddy hat rein gar nichts mit dem wahren Alter zu tun sondern mit dem wie man sich nach ausen gibt.

Ps: Caps sind böse.


----------



## _flo93_ (19. September 2009)

Stancer schrieb:


> Oder wie war das ? "KEIN CAPE "
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Edna!!!^^

ich hab mich noch nich entschieden ob auf thor oder auf votan... aber elyos wirds sicher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sabrac (19. September 2009)

also ich hab mir schon auf Votan 2 Chars erstellt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cati (19. September 2009)

32, Asmodier, Thor

Was sagt das dann aus? 

Ein "Pro-Gamer" bin ich auch nicht.

Thor klingt einfach gut (kurz, knapp, präzise)
Votan hat Namenstechnisch auch was.
Balder und Kromete hats mir der Name einfach nicht so angetan, wobei mich Balder auch abschreckt.

RP-Server ohne Support, viele RP-Hasser die dann dauernd die RPler mobben und RPler die der Meinung sind ihr RP ist das einzig wahre.
Ich wollte zwar auf einen RP Server, aber da es keinen offiziellen gibt, gibts auch keine Sanktionen für gewissen Leute. (In WOW war ich auf nem RP-Server, da wars zwar nicht viel besser, aber mancher GM war verständnisvoll).

Und die Fraktion, deshalb: Zum einen wegen der Hintergrundgeschichte, zum anderen mag ich halt lieber die düstere Seite. *schulterzuck*.

Edit: Zum Thema man keine Elyos/Asmodier auf dem Wunschserver erstellen. Ich denke NCSoft schaltet das entsprechend, entweder damit die Server nicht abschmieren unter dem Ansturm oder um ein halbwegs ausgeglichenes Fraktionsverhältnis zu kriegen. Zu manchen Zeiten kann ich meine Fraktion nicht erstellen und zu anderen Zeiten nur meine Fraktion....von daher, abwarten Mädels.


----------



## shartas (19. September 2009)

Heldentod1 schrieb:


> Was ist ein Schneekönig??



Ronald "Blacky" Miehling ist der Schneekönig


----------



## Graydox/FRankJaeger (19. September 2009)

joekay schrieb:


> Es gibt keine Kiddy-Server, nur eine Kiddy-Fraktion.



Das stimmt sogar
Aber da ich die Elyos sowieso hübscher fand und ich keine Haare am Rücken haben will ises mir nur recht das ich nicht auf der Seite der Asmos weilen muss


----------



## UnDead_Destroyer (19. September 2009)

joekay schrieb:


> Es gibt keine Kiddy-Server, nur eine Kiddy-Fraktion.



Wieviele Dinge nur gegen deine Theorie sprechen...


----------



## Lyx (20. September 2009)

Synti schrieb:


> thor hin votan her...auf jedenfall freue ich mich wie ein schneekönig auf das game...
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Heldentod1 schrieb:


> Was ist ein Schneekönig??



http://www.blueprints.de/wortschatz/von-qu...hneekoenig.html




shartas schrieb:


> Ronald "Blacky" Miehling ist der Schneekönig



lol 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MelvinSmiley (20. September 2009)

Mal ne andere Frage...ich kann nur 2 Chars erstellen? Ist das normal?


----------



## Saintz (20. September 2009)

MelvinSmiley schrieb:


> Mal ne andere Frage...ich kann nur 2 Chars erstellen? Ist das normal?


Ja ist es. Beim Pre-Select darf man sich nur zwei Namen sichern. Heute Abend wirst du dann mehr Chars erstellen dürfen. Ich glaub das Limit liegt dann bei acht Stück, da bin ich mir aber nicht sicher ... in der Beta war es zumindest so.


----------



## Freewalker (20. September 2009)

Mensch wenn ich das hier alles so lese hab ich ja glatt Angst das ich Balder nachher alleine Unsicher machen muss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bedzi (20. September 2009)

Saintz schrieb:


> Ja ist es. Beim Pre-Select darf man sich nur zwei Namen sichern. Heute Abend wirst du dann mehr Chars erstellen dürfen. Ich glaub das Limit liegt dann bei acht Stück, da bin ich mir aber nicht sicher ... in der Beta war es zumindest so.




genau,man kann dan noch 6 slots belegen also insgesamt 8 slots. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nerdavia (20. September 2009)

Ach ich freue mich auf jedenfall wahnsinnig auf heute Abend...warum können die Server denn nicht schon Mittags online gehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Freewalker (20. September 2009)

Nerdavia schrieb:


> Ach ich freue mich auf jedenfall wahnsinnig auf heute Abend...warum können die Server denn nicht schon Mittags online gehen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Gaaaaaaanz einfach...

Ich habe heute Spätdienst und komme erst gegen 20:30 Uhr nach hause. Dann habe ich noch eine halbe Stunde zum Abendbrot essen und duschen. Und weil das alles so gut passt gehts erst um 21 Uhr los 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nerdavia (20. September 2009)

Freewalker schrieb:


> Gaaaaaaanz einfach...
> 
> Ich habe heute Spätdienst und komme erst gegen 20:30 Uhr nach hause. Dann habe ich noch eine halbe Stunde zum Abendbrot essen und duschen. Und weil das alles so gut passt gehts erst um 21 Uhr los
> 
> ...




Na das ist doch mal ein Argument :-)


----------



## Ascalonier (20. September 2009)

Thunderphönix schrieb:


> Balder ist der inoffizielle RP-Server
> Kromede --> spielen net soviele
> Votan --> wird vorraussichtlich 2.vollster Server
> Thor --> wird vorraussichtlich 1.vollster Server
> ...



Echt!!!!!! da wär ich net draufgekommen das die exWoW Kiddys da rumlaufen.
Sei froh . 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Steff77 (20. September 2009)

Meine Thalia und meinen Biubb wird man auf Kromede finden, da hab ich hoffentlich am wenigsten Stress xD


----------



## Ascalonier (20. September 2009)

Rokkarion schrieb:


> Es gibt keine Kiddy-Server, das ist Bullshit. Nur vom Namen her auf die Population zu schließen ist einfach mental bissel platt gedacht.
> 
> Viel mehr würd ich sagen das Voten von den Gilden her die Championsleague ist und der Rest spielt halt auf.. naja, 2. Liga wär zu hart aber... egal.



Ne Kiddy-Aussage.


----------



## FallenAngel88 (20. September 2009)

Ascalonier schrieb:


> Ne Kiddy-Aussage.



ah noch einer von den frisch 18 jährigen die jetzt alle anderen als "kiddy" bezeichnen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kezu (20. September 2009)

Nachdem Freimonat und diversen threads mit Aion wtf und fu Aion

werden alle kiddies zurück zu wow gehen und alle nicht kiddies die sich genauso verhalten können grad mitgehen !

ich finde es ist ein vorurteil das kiddies andere extra beleidigen und so..

die schlimmen erkennt man aber meist an Namen wie Dark night oder Killercommand...

wenn man die einfach nicht in die Gruppe einlädt hat man schon mal ruhe und im Chat einfach nicht draufeingehen
die wollen nur aufmerksamkeit weil sie die im Rl nie bekommen und in der Schule/Kindergarten immer geärgert werden

wenn mir einer einen Mob wegschnappt mit nahmen Killer dark etc schreib ich sofort gm an das diese bugs mir den Spaß verderben und sie doch bitte gefixt werden können. Auf den anderen Servern wird es auch haufenweise Kiddies geben, Asmodier oder Elyos kann man nicht sagen da beide kiddie potentzial bieten

und wenn ich sie ignorieren kann machts gleich noch mehr Spaß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lintflas (20. September 2009)

Synti schrieb:


> Irgendwie gehen in den Foren die Gerüchte um, das Thor eher ein Kiddy-Server wird.
> Vielleicht hab ich da was verpaßt, aber wie kommt man darauf?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Soso, in den Foren geht also ein Gerücht um. Aha...

Auf so einem Server spielen mehrere tausend Spieler. Du liest zwei, drei Beiträge in irgendeinem Forum von irgendeinem Deppen der das logischerweise überhaupt nicht beurteilen kann, und schließt darauf, dass dein Server ein Kiddy-Server wird? Sehr interessant.

Dieser Logik zufolge könnte man dann also auch aus den Körnern eines in China umgefallenen Reissacks Rückschlüsse auf die Entstehung des Universums ziehen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Bitte Herr, wirf Hirn vom Himmel! BITTE!


MfG


----------



## Ascalonier (20. September 2009)

FallenAngel88 schrieb:


> ah noch einer von den frisch 18 jährigen die jetzt alle anderen als "kiddy" bezeichnen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Job, auch ein Kiddy aber mehr wie 18 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pbast6 (20. September 2009)

Jau,
Flame gegen Votan aber warscheinlich hat das Championsleguae Beispiel ein Spieler von einem anderen Server gebracht.
Ich freu mich aufs PvP im Abyss, aber ich glaube und hoffe fürs Spiel das auf jedem Server die Post abgehen wird!
Und ich werd mich net rechtferigen wollen wieso ich auch Votan Spiele....


----------



## FallenAngel88 (20. September 2009)

Lintflas schrieb:


> Soso, in den Foren geht also ein Gerücht um. Aha...
> 
> Auf so einem Server spielen mehrere tausend Spieler. Du liest zwei, drei Beiträge in irgendeinem Forum von irgendeinem Deppen der das logischerweise überhaupt nicht feststellen kann, und schließt darauf, dass dein Server ein Kiddy-Server wird? Sehr interessant.
> 
> ...




/vote for logik
der TE hat recht damit dass sehr viele leute behaupten dass grade diese 2 server so genannte "kiddy-server" sein sollen.
auch wenn es schwachsinn ist


----------



## Honoris (20. September 2009)

Leute die sich hier aufregen von wegen kiddys, geht halt auf Balder, meine Gilde spielt auch dort. 

Es heißt nicht umsonst "inoffizieller" RP-Server. Es gibt weder RP Regeln noch ist irgendwo zu irgend einem Zeitpunkt RP-Pflicht. Es dient nur zur Orientierung für die Rpler damit sie zum Großteil zusammen spielen können und wir spielen dort, weil wir denken, dass wird der (vom Verhalten her) erwachsenste Server werden. Und der Name RP-Server (wenn auch nur inofiziell) hällt auch schon so einige "Kiddys" fern  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Snowhawk (20. September 2009)

Echten Pros ist es egal, was und wo andere spielen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Baldur wird halt sehr nett, da dort ein grösserer Anteil der RP Community ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber unterm Strich werden die ersten Server eh alle Rappelvoll werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rayon (20. September 2009)

Snowhawk schrieb:


> Baldur wird halt sehr nett, da dort ein grösserer Anteil der RP Community ist
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Für die, dies mögen sicherlich. Wünsch euch auch, dass wenig "Anti-RPler" joinen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
imo wird Votan der Server mit der meisten Struktur.


----------



## Lintflas (20. September 2009)

FallenAngel88 schrieb:


> /vote for logik
> der TE hat recht damit dass sehr viele leute behaupten dass grade diese 2 server so genannte "kiddy-server" sein sollen.
> auch wenn es schwachsinn ist



Es beruhigt mich enorm, dass es Dir dieser Schwachsinn aufgefallen ist. Das gibt mir Hoffnung. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Es mag ja sein, dass viele Leute das behaupten. Sie können es nur nicht beurteilen, da sich noch kein Mensch seit dem letzten Reset
auf den betroffenen Servern einloggen konnte.

Dieser Thread ist genauso überflüssig wie ein Regenschirm in der Sahara.


Deshalb -> /vote for close


MfG


----------



## Synti (20. September 2009)

Lintflas schrieb:


> Es beruhigt mich enorm, dass es Dir dieser Schwachsinn aufgefallen ist. Das gibt mir Hoffnung.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Du bist echt ein Langweiler... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 90% hier amüsieren sich und albern rum. 
Du bist bestimmt ein Typ der nach dem Sex sich erstmal die Hände wäscht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Naschy (20. September 2009)

Och "kiddys" sind doch lustig. Die kann man prima abfarmen, die heulen dann so schön rum und flamen den ganzen Chat voll  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Kommt ruhig auf Votan und spielt Elyos... Wir brauchen mehr Opfer xD


----------



## SolidSnake8 (20. September 2009)

Synti schrieb:


> Du bist echt ein Langweiler...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...





Sehr schön formuliert xD 
Stimme dir voll und ganz zu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## UnDead_Destroyer (20. September 2009)

Naschy schrieb:


> Och "kiddys" sind doch lustig. Die kann man prima abfarmen, die heulen dann so schön rum und flamen den ganzen Chat voll
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ohhh ja... Mehr Opfer für meine hungrigen Feuerstürme... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hühnerhabicht (20. September 2009)

Viele wollen auf vollen Servern spielen, damit es nicht so endet wie in WAR auf manchen Servern. Wer hier böse ist und wer nicht ist mir persönlich total Wurst und den meisten meiner Legion auch.

Btw. gegen nette "Kinder" hab ich ganz und garnichts. Mit solchen Leuten kann man auch entspannt zocken (mit einem Schmunzeln auf den Lippen, falls diese Leute mal ein wenig austicken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

). Es geht ja ums Spielen. Meine Vorlieben im RL sind meist total andere...

Wo wir bei Erwachsen und Elite sind. Den größten Abschaum hab ich in AoC (DAoC-Anteil sehr hoch *hust/duck*) kennengelernt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Phlaire (20. September 2009)

ich kenn mich da nicht so aus, deshalb die frage: was erwartet mich eiglich auf einem RP-server?
schöne chars und korrekte namen?


----------



## Norjena (20. September 2009)

Phlaire schrieb:


> ich kenn mich da nicht so aus, deshalb die frage: was erwartet mich eiglich auf einem RP-server?
> schöne chars und korrekte namen?



Schöne Chas nicht unbedingt, kommt eben auf die "Rolle" an in welche der/die Ersteller/in schlüpfen möchte.

Im Prinzip sind es normale Namen, und eben RP, wobei es sicherlich viele nicht RPler und auch Flamer geben wird, auch ist die Stimmung innerhalb einer RP Com oft nicht wirklich besser als die auf "normalen" Servern.

Zudem ist es nur ein inoffizieller RP Server, offiziell gibt es keine.


----------



## FallenAngel88 (20. September 2009)

Norjena schrieb:


> Schöne Chas nicht unbedingt, kommt eben auf die "Rolle" an in welche der/die Ersteller/in schlüpfen möchte.
> 
> Im Prinzip sind es normale Namen, und eben RP, wobei es sicherlich viele nicht RPler und auch Flamer geben wird, auch ist die Stimmung innerhalb einer RP Com oft nicht wirklich besser als die auf "normalen" Servern.
> 
> Zudem ist es nur ein inoffizieller RP Server, offiziell gibt es keine.



naja meinen erfahrungen nach ist die stimmung schon besser. und NCSoft hat den server auf seiner website als Deutschen RP definiert.


----------



## RogueS (20. September 2009)

Ich schau mir auch immer zuerst die Serverliste auf der offi. Homepage an bevor ich mich ins Spiel einlogge un nen Server wähle 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FallenAngel88 (20. September 2009)

RogueS schrieb:


> Ich schau mir auch immer zuerst die Serverliste auf der offi. Homepage an bevor ich mich ins Spiel einlogge un nen Server wähle
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



ich glaub dazu sag ich einfach mal nix...es gibt sachen die bedürfen keines Kommentars


----------



## Bolle0708 (20. September 2009)

Die personen die die ganze zeit über die angeblichen schlimmen wow kiddis ablästern sind meiner meinung nach die, die einem das spielgefühl verderben. Ihr meckert doch die ganze zeit rum.. 
Achja.. ich hab noch nie wow gespielt ne.. nur als information


----------



## BenklaY (20. September 2009)

naja ich geh ach auf balder und bin kein RPler ... hat einfach nur den grund das da sich halt der ein oder andre rumtreibt wo man schon kennt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


hab ach auf der beta balder gezoggt und wie schon paarma hier erwähnt wurde isses nur ein IN-offizieller RP server ... selbst wenn da anti RP ler rumrennen ...
was willst machen ? is ja kein offizieller also so what ...
naja 12 mins vor start und hier pinsen so viele rum schon krass 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ich freu mich aufs zoggen wünsch euch viel spaß dabei 

so long

BenklaY - Geminy - Mephysto


----------



## Novane (21. September 2009)

ich finde es blödes gelaber das die asmodier nur von den kiddys gespielt werden!
ich hab mich für die asmos entschieden weil ich damals bei wow bei der horde war
und weil ich ganz ehrlich innem mmorpg keine engelähnlichen viechers spielen will.

die kiddys kommen von ganz alleine und wegen alle kiddys gehen zu den "bösen"
die Elyos setzt ich mit Engel gleich und somit der Kirche iwie nah.
Und wer hat kreuzzüge gemacht? sinnlose Hexenjagden? und Manipulatin jeglicher Art?

die Kirche hat das früher alles gemacht und somit sind die Elyos eindeutig die ultra bösen im game^^


----------



## Kayzu (21. September 2009)

Geht lieber alle auf Votan 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Dann is meine Warteschlange auf Thor schon nicht so gross 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dellamorte (21. September 2009)

Da ich denke das du bissl das Forum hier verfolgst, hättest aber mitbekommen sollen das die Elyos von den Leuten hier
sozusagen die ähm... Horde ( immer dieser kack mit WoW ) ist.


----------



## Shaft13 (21. September 2009)

Lustiger Thread. Lässt einiges auf dei Qualität der Community schliessen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Firun (21. September 2009)

Shaft13 schrieb:


> Lustiger Thread. Lässt einiges auf dei Qualität der Community schliessen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ich wollte mir das Spiel eigentlich kaufen aber wenn ich das hier so lese , Kauf ich mir vielleicht lieber ein neues Buch.


----------



## Mikehoof (21. September 2009)

Firun schrieb:


> ich wollte mir das Spiel eigentlich kaufen aber wenn ich das hier so lese , Kauf ich mir vielleicht lieber ein neues Buch.



Sich nach dem Besuch des Buffed Forums zu entscheiden ob ich ein Spiel kaufen soll oder nicht halte ich für etwas seltsam. Dir ist schon klar das 95% der Spieler in keinem Forum schreiben oder?

Davon abgesehen wird es auf jedem Server eine gesunde Mischung geben. Spätestens nach dem Freimonat werden auch die Flames abnehmen. Man muß in einem MMO auch einfach mal den Allg. Chat überlesen können.


----------

